# HO playing table



## deyneko (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi, 
I finished my layout or "HO playing table". Just didn't have time to write here.
My son and I really enjoy playing with the layout.

You can see a short video about the layout including unfolding process: *CLICK HERE*. 
There are also some photos and explanations.

I'd say thank this forum for help, especially to DonR, CTValleyRR, RT_Coker.


And below you can see couple photos:








-


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice! Well done to you, sir!

What do you do with the structures when you fold it up? (Your video would probably tell me, but i'm not a big video guy).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys

If you don't get to see another video any time soon
this one is a must.

Deyneko has put together a most interesting portable
HO layout, but, it is not only the physical aspects, he
has his family involved. It is very touching to see how
the kids helped to build and then actually run the layout.

The whole presentation is a work of art. 

Thank you for creating it.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice video! Looks like all enjoyed the experience!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

On Don's recommendation, I watched the video. Great job on both the video and the layout.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Nice!

I love seeing tons of switches 

You have made excellent use of a small space!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome layout! Love the big yard at the one end!

-J.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Excellent! The best feature is the long passing sidings, often overlooked,unfortunately.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice! Well done. Its great to see a simple, but very well done layout that's meets the original goals. I'm sure it will be well used for years to come and will create lots of lasting memories for everyone.

Mark


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

That is very Cool!!! :appl:


----------



## deyneko (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,
It is very nice to hear positive opinions about my layout from train modelling experts!

I rather call it "Train playing table" or something like this. I usually install it in rainy or cold days and my son often say, "Papa it is rain today, will we play train?" 

We play in follow main scenarios:
- Transport cars from a factory to a car store;
- Transport "damaged" cars/tanks to a factory;
- Transport fuel to a gas station;
- Transport a milk from a farm to a factory :laugh:
- Passengers transport
- Passenger trip
etc.

For different cars (ie cargo/passengers) we use different engines. If a destination located very far, the train goes several circles.

*I'd like to meet someone, who use a layout for same reason.*


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My room size HO layout is permanently installed
so I don't have the chore of taking down and setting
up, but like you, I mainly enjoy switching operations.
I have made cards for each car on the layout. I stick
on them post it notes that show where to pick up car and then
where to take it. You would select a number of
cars epending on the time available
for a switching session. Your family may like that
system.

Don


----------



## deyneko (Aug 16, 2015)

DonR said:


> ... I have made cards for each car on the layout. I stick
> on them post it notes that show where to pick up car and then
> where to take it...


Hmm... very interesting! Kind of "work orders", right? 
Could you give me couples of examples of your cards?


----------

